# Russian Folk :: First time at composing!



## Dom0803 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been playing the guitar now for a good bit, and I really want to create some great music that I can listen to and love... so I aimed for a little bit of Russian Folk music. It's only a 12 second recording, and I've composed some more, but I haven't recorded it yet.

Let me know what you think so far... does it sound Russian? does it look or sound complex?

Thanks.

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g205/Dom0803/?action=view&current=RussianFolk.flv


----------



## kulakova (Aug 31, 2006)

Being a Russian I must admit that it does not suonded like something really Russian.... =)))


----------

